# Durban Mini VapeMeet Cloud Comp - Win a Reuleaux RX200



## shaunnadan

So you think you can blow clouds ?

ECIGSSA will be hosting a *Cloud Blowing Competition* at the ECIGSSA Durban Vape Meet on the 29th Of December at Sir Vape (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-durban-mini-vape-meet-tuesday-29-december.t17630/)

Rules :
* Contestants are each given a number and chase back to back through a process of elimination.
* You may use any atty, mod an build that you want. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)
* Each Contestant will be given plain VG (90% VG and 10% PG) to compete with.
* Each contestant gets 2 attempts per round.
* Judges will give a score out of 10 based on the following: Distance of cloud Density of cloud
* Please guys don't give the judges a hard time (Respect the decision) as this will be a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.

Prizes
1st: Reuleaux RX200 and bragging rights that you can change the weather in Durban !

2nd: R500 Sir Vape Voucher

Please RSVP here if you would like to take part, thanks!

Have Fun and lets see some big clouds people!

[rsvp=17749]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

Christo 1
DizZa 1
Dullz_vap3 1
ET 1
Heckers 1
Imspaz 1
Madz_Vap3 1
MarkDBN 1
Muhammed imandin 1
Rooigevaar 1
shaunnadan 1
Shaz 1
TimmyShacks 4

Total: 16

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Heckers

Never tried before, might as well have some fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ET

Hey, @Rooigevaar , bring and come

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar

ET said:


> Hey, @Rooigevaar , bring and come



It's on my friend! Hope I still have what it takes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dullz_vap3

With my current set up I don't think I'm ready but if I get that fill screw for my goblin mini, I think i could give it a shot or even make it work without it! Let's see how it goes


----------



## Marius Combrink

No matter what setup you have. Just go do it for the fun of it. You have nothing to lose. 
Man how I wish I was in durbs on the 29th

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3

Marius Combrink said:


> No matter what setup you have. Just go do it for the fun of it. You have nothing to lose.
> Man how I wish I was in durbs on the 29th



That is true. 
I'm gonna go for it 
Put me down for one helluva cloud chasing comp


----------



## Silver

Dullz_vap3 said:


> That is true.
> I'm gonna go for it
> Put me down for one helluva cloud chasing comp



Hi @Dullz_vap3 - thats the spirit!
You need to RSVP in the original post above by clicking the blue button
You will need to use a normal browser for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3

Silver said:


> Hi @Dullz_vap3 - thats the spirit!
> You need to RSVP in the original post above by clicking the blue button
> You will need to use a normal browser for that



Cool, I shall as soon as I can 
Currently using my phone


----------



## Silver

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Cool, I shall as soon as I can
> Currently using my phone



You should be able to use your phone, just log in with the normal browser on the phone


----------



## Dullz_vap3

Silver said:


> You should be able to use your phone, just log in with the normal browser on the phone



Managed to do it now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Managed to do it now



Great stuff! 
Here come the clouds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Dullz_vap3 said:


> With my current set up I don't think I'm ready but if I get that fill screw for my goblin mini, I think i could give it a shot or even make it work without it! Let's see how it goes



What's ur current setup ? 

Btw - I have an x-mas present for you ! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Marius Combrink

shaunnadan said:


> What's ur current setup ?
> 
> Btw - I have an x-mas present for you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You never fail to impress. Kudos to you bud


----------



## dwayne19420

Dullz_vap3 said:


> With my current set up I don't think I'm ready but if I get that fill screw for my goblin mini, I think i could give it a shot or even make it work without it! Let's see how it goes


Hey buddy I have a screw for your goblin I. Ll give it to you so you can come along and join in the fun  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

Going to be loads of fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dullz_vap3

shaunnadan said:


> What's ur current setup ?
> 
> Btw - I have an x-mas present for you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well currently i have my subtank nano on my smok m80 decent setup. Using the kanger vertical coil so it's going up to 40W

Awesome! Thanks so much, but i think I'll take the one from dwane coz he's closer. But whichever comes first


----------



## Dullz_vap3

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey buddy I have a screw for your goblin I. Ll give it to you so you can come along and join in the fun
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Thanks so much man. Gimme a call when you're in the area again and we can meet up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Well currently i have my subtank nano on my smok m80 decent setup. Using the kanger vertical coil so it's going up to 40W
> 
> Awesome! Thanks so much, but i think I'll take the one from dwane coz he's closer. But whichever comes first



Charge up your m80 battery up full and il do a cloud chasing build that's suited to your mod in one of my drippers. 

Give you the full cloud comp experience

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3

shaunnadan said:


> Charge up your m80 battery up full and il do a cloud chasing build that's suited to your mod in one of my drippers.
> 
> Give you the full cloud comp experience



Awesome man! Will do. 
Thanks so much


----------



## Madz_Vap3

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Awesome man! Will do.
> Thanks so much



Looks like we have plenty of help from some great guys over here!


----------



## Silver

Madz_Vap3 said:


> Looks like we have plenty of help from some great guys over here!



Welcome to the forum @Madz_Vap3 !
Wishing you all the best for the cloud blowing

When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-293#post-302050

PS: any relation to @Dullz_vap3 ?


----------



## shaunnadan

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Awesome man! Will do.
> Thanks so much



Your welcome buddy


----------



## shaunnadan

Time to announce the 1st judge for the cloud blowing contest.

She's the boss! Has a bling worthy mod and flys around with nothing less than 12 batteries. She loves vaping caramel toffee and is always working hard to help this community even when on holiday. If there was ever a queen of vaping it would be non other than --->

@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

shaunnadan said:


> Time to announce the 1st judge for the cloud blowing contest.
> 
> She's the boss! Has a bling worthy mod and flys around with nothing less than 12 batteries. She loves vaping caramel toffee and is always working hard to help this community even when on holiday. If there was ever a queen of vaping it would be non other than --->
> 
> @Stroodlepuff



So well said @shaunnadan !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Cloud blowing contest judge #2 

A local here to represent on the Durban vaping scene. She's no stranger to the Sir Vape's head quarters. 

She has pro coil building skills and swipes her Visa card with the precision of a ninja when buying mods. 

Everyone please welcome @Shaz

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Can we come ready wicked with a wet wick or must it be a fresh wick? On these builds 3 puffs and the wick is dry, thing is im happy with the wicking on mine right now lol


----------



## Paulie

good luck to all and have fun all i have major fomo!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Rooigevaar said:


> Can we come ready wicked with a wet wick or must it be a fresh wick? On these builds 3 puffs and the wick is dry, thing is im happy with the wicking on mine right now lol



I'm going to check .

Each build needs to be dried out and you will only use the juice provided. 

Il explain the process of how it will be done in a new post and again for everyone that attends tomorrow before we start


----------



## shaunnadan

Cloud competition procedure :

Entrants will be drawn by random and paired off. 

2 entrants will go back to back against each other and the winner will proceed to the next round. 

Each round will continue till there is only 1 left standing! 

All wicks need to be dry before the competition and only the competition juice will be allowed. You are given 2 attempts per round until the finals. You can juice up your atty before each attempt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

shaunnadan said:


> Cloud competition procedure :
> 
> Entrants will be drawn by random and paired off.
> 
> 2 entrants will go back to back against each other and the winner will proceed to the next round.
> 
> Each round will continue till there is only 1 left standing!
> 
> All wicks need to be dry before the competition and only the competition juice will be allowed. You are given 2 attempts per round until the finals. You can juice up your atty before each attempt.



Who's supplying the competition juice?


----------



## shaunnadan

ET said:


> Who's supplying the competition juice?



Me


----------



## dwayne19420

shaunnadan said:


> Me


Special blend for me please lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

I want 110% vg please

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

ET said:


> I want 110% vg please




No prob... I started with 100% vg and then just added the 10% pg... 

You now have 110% 

 

Isn't that how it works ???

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

